# New Pics of Snoopy!!!



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I got my friends camera again, so here are some new pics!!!








"Yay, another car ride!!!" 









"I'm sitting, just like you told me to. Can I have my treat now!?!?!"









"Ha ha, your making me beg. You must be real proud of yourself, now give me the treat!"









"Hey everybody, look how tall and long I've gotten since the last time you've seen me!!!"


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

"Getting...sleepyyyyyyy"









"ahhh, time to relax"









"whaaa, why'd you wake me up for? Oh for a picture, well...alright."









"Hey!!! Well if your going to take a pic of me cleaning myself at least don't show it to boxmein21, she will tease me!"


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Awww...Snoopy is such a handsome boy!! I love the "haircut" he got...now you can see his eyes  Are you growing the rest of his hair out, or keeping it short?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I am going to let his hair grow out, I'm just going to keep his face trimmed and the fur on his paw pads. At first I was going to get him a puppy cut but they wouldn't do a full groom for his first time and now its to late as its cold outside now.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow! Snoopy got so big! He's all grown up, well sorta...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

More pics to come, right now we are going to go to this neighborhood that goes all out for halloween and I'm gonna take pics.


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

AWW snoopy is real cute! =)

how much bigger will he get?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow...he's looking so grown up!! Very handsome boy!  

I don't know how you deal with all the grooming he needs...I couldn't handle it! I have a hard enough time keeping my smelling halfway decent.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I like the closeup with his crooked little teeth.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I like the closeup with his crooked little teeth.



LOL Me too! I love close up face shots. That is cute. Durb, looks like you had better save up for braces.


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Awww! He has a really cute face!  I also love his crooked looking teeth LOL.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww.......


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

He is very cute. I bet he gets everything he wants. How could you say no to a face like that?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Ronnie, he should get alittle bit taller and longer, but not to much, maybe a few more inches.

Mdawn, I groom Snoopy twice daily and I have to comb and brush him in every little place, even his beard. I neglected to to it for a few days and I regretted it because today I had to cut a mat out of his beard. lol

Lorina, I wonder if they make doggy braces? lol

Here are some pics, I will put the pics to music and will upload the vid tomorrow.








"People, people, there are so many PEOPLE!!!"









(Sniff, Sniff) "This tree is sooo interesting!" Snoopy had to sniff almost every tree we passed. lol









ohhhh scary ^









Snoopy, meet Snoopy (the real Snoopy is in the background. lol)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

"I got a rock" lol









Yay, all hail the great pumpkin!









"Watch out daddy, behind you!!!"









It's the insane clown posse, run! ^


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

omg! are the clowns evil!!!???


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol!

3 new pics,


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

awww!! the first one is so cute!!


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Snoopy has gotten so big, but I still see puppy belly!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, I bet he wieghs 10 pounds or more by now as about a month or two ago he weighed 8 pounds. I still see the curve that your supposed to see and I can still kinda feel his ribs so I suppose he isn't over weight.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my god Snoopy is the cutest thing!!! I want to eat him up! Cool neighborhood you live in too. I never liked clowns....and now I don't like them even more!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

He's so cute! I bet the girls just love to pet him (one of the benefits of owning a cute dog  )


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, I sure do. Lots of people kept stopping us to pet him, plus some girls at school really think he is cute. 
More pics!,








"Hmm, what that? Is that the treat bag I hear"









"Hey daddy! Oh, am I in your chair?"


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

"Howwwwwlllll!"









This pic made me crack up! ^


















Here is Snoopy's favorite outside item. lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Tell me what you all think about this vid.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Durb-when I say puppy belly I mean cute pink belly, I didn't mean to imply snoops got a big belly...looks just right to me!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, lol.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I know I just posted a little bit ago about how cute he is, but I just have to say again he is sooooo cute!!!! I would love to just squish his puppy cheeks. It may be because I wasn't on here when he was a little baby, but he still looks like a baby to me.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of him when he was 9 weeks old,


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I almost just died from cuteness

Edited because apparently accoridng to my husband only people from the south have ever heard of 'almost just died from cuteness' - so for anyone who does not know what I am talking about, it is a good thing


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

He is one of those dogs that gets even cuter as they grow out of puppyhood. I loved seeing all those pictures.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Snoopy looks very wise. He makes me want a little furry ball of fluff...but Percy might get confused and try to eat it 

Actually, My friend has a 3/4 lb yorkie that occasionally visits. Aside from an initial sniff, he doesn't even really acknowledge the existence of another dog in the house...I think he is confused by the small size.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, he's still steal-a-ble!!! What a doll!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! Snoopy actually likes big dogs, he has friend that is a pitbull and he will put his front paws on the dogs chest and lick his neck.  

Snoopy says thanks for not laughing at him for the pic of him cleaning himself.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Thanks! Snoopy actually likes big dogs, he has friend that is a pitbull and he will put his front paws on the dogs chest and lick his neck.
> 
> Snoopy says thanks for not laughing at him for the pic of him cleaning himself.


I would be leary of Uallis around a small dog like Snoopy. Uallis doesn't tend to watch where he's stepping and would likely step on him. Maybe small dogs should just ride on Uallis's back to be safe....LOL!!!
Honestly though, I think its great that Snoopy likes big dogs and isn't fearful of them. I know my dogs can't stand small dogs that fear bark at them constantly...it makes my dogs nervous. 

I love the picture where it looks like he's stretching or howling...Very cute.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You know what is weird? He loves to big dogs and always trys to pull me to go meet them but he is scared of dogs his size and smaller! lol A couple of weeks ago we met a shih tzu at the pet store and he hid behind me. lol But we will start taking him to a puppy play group that is split up into dogs that like to rough house and dogs that are shy or don't like to rough house. The trainers at the obedience class seem to think it will build his confidence around other dogs.

More pics!


























This is the first time I've ever seen him sleep like this. lol

That pic of him that looks like he is howling isn't actually of him howling. It was getting late and he was yawning alot so I put him up on my chair and I sat on the floor and was waiting with the camera for him to yawn but this camera takes awhile to take a pic and you have to hold the button down. So by the time it took the pic he had already yawned. lol


----------

